# Can I do this?



## mtr1 (23 Aug 2015)

Can I solder brass to stainless steel? I have some stainless skewers that are slightly to small for the holes on my rotisserie, so when I load them up they slip a bit and cook uneven. I am using brass shims at the moment, but when I take the skewers out, often they fall into the charcoal and get lost. I was hoping to make them more permanent, any other suggestion if I can't solder the brass. It doesn't get that hot where the shims are, so I hope the lead won't melt? Anyway thank you in advance.


----------



## RogerP (23 Aug 2015)

Yes, but you'll need the correct aggressive flux. Have you considered epoxy?


----------



## mtr1 (23 Aug 2015)

I hadn't considered epoxy, I will give it a try. What kind of aggressive flux would I need if the epoxy doesn't work out, or just for future reference.


----------



## RogerP (23 Aug 2015)

There are many makes but I know this works well...

http://www.cupalloys.co.uk/soft-solder-fluxes/index.asp

However it's a bit pricey just for a one off job and they won't send through the post.


----------



## dickm (24 Aug 2015)

Are there heatproof epoxies? I'd be worried about it melting in that application.


----------



## RogerP (24 Aug 2015)

dickm":3q8cwgxz said:


> Are there heatproof epoxies? I'd be worried about it melting in that application.


There are many. Here' s just the first couple on a Google search.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/J-B-High-Heat-E ... B007PP26RI

http://www.easycomposites.co.uk/product ... resin.aspx


----------



## mind_the_goat (24 Aug 2015)

Suggest careful choice of solder type for food applications, do you really want to use one with lead in it ?
Same may apply to epoxies, check the data sheets.


----------



## -Matt- (24 Aug 2015)

Had you been nearer, I would have offered to tack it with TIG. Prehaps a stainless washer of the same grade could be soldered on (I think 304 is food grade, but it may be 316, I get mixed up).


----------



## MMUK (25 Aug 2015)

T304 18/8 and 18/10 is food grade. T316 is austenitic Marine grade


----------



## mtr1 (25 Aug 2015)

Thanks for all the replies, I've spoken with a welder who works on the farm where I rent my unit, and he has offered to Tig some shims on. The reason I didn't epoxy and or try to solder, was when I slide the meat on it needs to not catch and rip the meat, I figured I could file/grind the stainless to a wedge shape without risk of it coming off. Of course I could be wrong.


----------



## -Matt- (25 Aug 2015)

MMUK":2e404fh5 said:


> T304 18/8 and 18/10 is food grade. T316 is austenitic Marine grade



Much obliged! Seems I was pretty much on the right track then, stuff I should be able to reel off since I work in (largely) stainless fabrication.


----------

